# LED Dome Light



## jif (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I purchased an LED dome light and I'm in a rut. Im trying to figure out what I need to get it to light up again. I have a 7.5 amp fuse protecting my interior dome light. The old dome light is 12 Volts, 10 Watts. When I put the LED bulb into the dome light, the fuse burns out and my interior lights go out. I wasn't paying attention in physics class ( I guess thats what I get for being stupid ) and I'm not exactly sure what to do. The specs on the LED bulb are:

Voltage: 12-14 volts 
Power: 10 watts 
Current: .83 amps 

I'm not sure but I'm guessing I have to wire in a resistor? If so, which one do I get from radio shack. 

I also tried putting a 40 amp fuse instead of the 7.5 amp one. That burned out as well. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the LED would draw very little current, the 7 amp fuse should have been fine, try reversing the LED, since they are a 'diode' they only all electricity to go through in 1 direction.


----------

